# What is Salma Hayek's type without looking it up?



## Astrali (Mar 28, 2012)

With what you already know about her and the info attached, how would you type Salma Hayek? Looking it up may alter your judgement so trust your own thinking.






Salma Hayek Numerology | Personality Number 7


----------



## xTheCaramelQueenx (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi, I'm a fan of hers! I would assume that she is definitely extroverted, and definitely a thinker (with a strong F). I'll put ExTx, I'm assuming she's J more than P but I may be wrong.


----------

